# Ball Python or Blue Tongued Skink?



## oliviam (Apr 18, 2017)

So, I'm planning on getting my first "personal" Reptile. I've owned plenty of pets with my family from Dogs, Geckos, Cats, Axolotls, Chinese Water dragons to Poison Dart Frogs as well as having my own Dog and Rats, but I've been looking in to a Ball Python for a couple of years. Noting that we have never owned a snake before.

At the time I wasn't ready to get one, and I'm not quite ready to at the moment due to sharing my room with an elderly Rat [morally I don't want her to be in the same space as a predator due to stress] and that I want to renovate my room before bringing another animal in, which I can't do due to her being in my room, but like seriously, I haven't painted it since I was like five and the hot pink and flowers isn't working for me anymore.

I originally looked at Corn Snakes, but after handling them and Ball Pythons, I definitely prefer handling the Pythons more. But, as I've looked more into Reptiles, I quite like Blue Tongued Skinks as well.

I was hoping to find some educated thoughts on owning a Ball Python or Skink as my 'first' Reptile, whether or not you recommend one over the other etc. If there's anything you think I should consider more thoroughly etc.


----------



## QuantumNightmare (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, here I am weighing in despite being new to the hobby myself.
I do happen to own a Blue Tongue and a Hognose snake, and recently (last week) helped a friend choose and buy her first reptile, a Ball Python. So maybe my advice would help? Eh, I'll be a pain anyway.

Blueys tame down a lot faster. They are voracious eaters who are essentially just scaly dogs in terms of their fondness for cuddles and yet more food. My boy Jörmungandr likes to tap on the door of his viv with his nose when he wants to come out.
In terms of handling they move slowly but like to explore and especially to climb up and sit on your shoulders. They have some weight to them so it's not like holding a gecko where they feel fragile. They're fascinating creatures with distinct personalities and they'll eat you out of house and home if said house is made of blueberries. Seriously J please chill with the love of blueberries.

Balls are very shy at first and can go off their food for months at the slightest stressor. In terms of handling they don't... move. They just sit there. Which is cool in its own way, I'm just used to colubrids lol. They are very sweet looking docile snakes who you can just chill with once they're used to you.

My friend just went from owning rats to owning a ball and she's finding feeding a little distressing. She can't look at the frozen mice too long. You get over it eventually, everything needs to eat! Just in terms of first personal reptiles, it's easier to mix up some chopped veggies, fruit and dog food than defrost dead baby mice on the kitchen counter lol
I get exasperated comments about that a lot.

Anyway, good luck with your choice! I was gonna say I hope I don't come across too biased but I definitely did rip. My bluey was my first personal reptile and really got me into the hobby. I just adore him and my lil snake, Dirge, both <3 I wish you and your future reptile the best!


----------

